# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  بدء التسجيل للدورة العلمية الفلسفية - مع السيد أمين السعيدي

## جماعة ألي العزم

بدء التسجيل للدورة العلمية الفلسفية العقائدية الشيقة والمكثفة الفريدة من نوعها في المنطقة

سارع، الدورة ستقام بعد أيام مع سماحة السيد أمين السعيدي تحت عنوان: 



● حقيقة المعرفة، وتقسيماتها، واتجاهاتها، وأدواتها. ↩【المعرفة الحضورية، الحصولية، البـَدَهية، النظرية، العملية】
● وفيها أيضاً استعراض وتحليل لأدوات المعرفة، وأيضاً استعراض وتحليل للنظريات العالمية الكبرى: 【السفسطائيون، والشكاكون، ونظرية التغير، ونِسبية العلم، والنظرية الوضعية ..】

دورة علمية وفريدة من نوعها في المنطقة هي الدورة الثامنة المكثفة التي تقيمها (جماعة أنبياء أولي العزم "ع")
● عامة للرجال وللنساء (قسم نسائي خاص) 
الملقي سماحة الشيخ الأستاذ: السيد أمين حبيب السعيدي حفظه الله【ماجستير فقه ومعارف إسلامية وفلسفة】

 


سارع بحجز مقعدك قبل انتهاء فترة التسجيل .
الوقت: 3 أيام؛ يوم الجمعة (21 شعبان 1435هـ) والسبت والأحد. 


● الخامسة إلا ربع إلى 6 ونصف 【عصراً】. المكان: القطيف الناصرة، منطقة ج، حسينية الإمام الحسن الزكي(ع).  

الفئة العمرية: جميع الفئات. 


للتسجيل والاستفسار بالاتصال أو الوتساب:
الرجال: 0500019720 الأستاذ أبو عبد الله. 
النساء: 0536454505 الفاضلة أم محمد. 
أو إرسال 【الاسم والعمر والرقم】 على فيسبوك: جماعة أنبياء أولي العزم.ع. 
ساهِمْ بالنشر، فهناك من يريد التعلم والاستفادة، ساهم بالنشر فغيْرك يقدِّم وأنت قدِّم لتشارِك بكل الأجر.
لكم من إخوانكم خالص الود والتحية 
Www.anbyaa.com

----------


## جماعة ألي العزم



----------

